# Black Screen HD Maxx



## jstiteler (Dec 3, 2011)

So I am rooted, on the OTA JB. My phone died and I plugged it in. When the the safstrap screen came up I accedentally clicked on recovery and not continue. the sereen went black and has been so since. There is no green light when the phone is plugged into the charger and does not seem to connect when plugged into the computer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you try holding volume down + power for 10+ seconds?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jstiteler (Dec 3, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> Did you try holding volume down + power for 10+ seconds?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! You're a lifesaver! I'm not new to rooting and I bricked my DX on multipule occations and brought it back to life with no problem, but the Maxx I have only had for a couple of weeks and a lot has changed...

Thanks again!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

jstiteler said:


> Thanks! You're a lifesaver! I'm not new to rooting and I bricked my DX on multipule occations and brought it back to life with no problem, but the Maxx I have only had for a couple of weeks and a lot has changed...
> 
> Thanks again!


Your welcome. Glad it worked. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the same problem today. First week with the new Razr Maxx HD XT926. So my first time rooting, used the DROID RAZR HD Utility1.10. JB OTA and rooted. Was working fine until someone called and i could not hit the answer button, screen Froze. It would not press . seconds later it shut off and would not come back on. Until i hit the power on and vol. down. It has only done this once. Not sure what is going on. What is going on here?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

21chip said:


> I had the same problem today. First week with the new Razr Maxx HD XT926. So my first time rooting, used the DROID RAZR HD Utility1.10. JB OTA and rooted. Was working fine until someone called and i could not hit the answer button, screen Froze. It would not press . seconds later it shut off and would not come back on. Until i hit the power on and vol. down. It has only done this once. Not sure what is going on. What is going on here?


Phone freezes up sometimes. Mostly a RAM issue.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

Ipoison You say RAM Issues. Like ram is Bad? Nothing is running in back ground.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

When the new update loaded in my unrooted phone my phone froze, so I did the vol down pwr thing and the pbone did a full factory reset! Thats the only time Ive heard of that happening to anybody

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

21chip said:


> Thanks! You're a lifesaver! I'm not new to rooting and I bricked my DX on multipule occations and brought it back to life with no problem, but the Maxx I have only had for a couple of weeks and a lot has changed...
> 
> Thanks again!


If you can bring it back to life, it ain't bricked. ;-)

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------

